# Maybe you guys can solve this wifi question?



## jprupas (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey guys, trying to troubleshoot my wifi internet speed.

I upgraded to a DOCSIS  3.0 cable modem to increase speed.

*Via ethernet it went from 10 mbps > 53 mbps instantly.*

*Unfortunately the wifi speed is still is the same.*

I don't have access to cable by my computer otherwise I would just run a hard line.

*1. What can I do to increase the wifi speed?*  My wifi router is sufficient to carry such speeds right?

I really appreciate anyone's help!!!

------

Equipment:

-Brand new IMac 3.1 mhz i7 Quad, OSX 10.8.3 (located 20 ft from wifi router)
-IPhone 5, IOS 6.1.3
-MacBookPro 10.8.3

-*NetGear N150 WNR1000 wireless Router* (tried channel 10,9,8 for wifi) (
Firmware Version V1.0.2.54_60.0.82NA)
Motorola SB6121 SURFboard DOCSIS 3.0 Cable Modem

-Comcast Blast 50 mbp Cable Internet

IMac wifi only getting 11.6 mbps
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v671/cessnaflyer123/photo4-3_zpsdae25a08.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v671/cessnaflyer123/photo3-3-1_zps6a33c75c.jpg

Busy networks in San Francisco:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v671/cessnaflyer123/photo5-1_zps29b23f32.jpg

IPhone 5 right next to my wifi router only getting 15mbps:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v671/cessnaflyer123/photo1-8_zps420d8e6f.png

Wired Ethernet connections to MacBookPro is very fast:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v671/cessnaflyer123/photo2-4-2_zps4c37056f.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v671/cessnaflyer123/photo4-2_zps9058fdfc.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v671/cessnaflyer123/photo3-2-1_zpsd0bff1bf.jpg


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 12, 2013)

You have more than one wireless device, and those are getting comparable speeds.
If your wireless router was operating properly, you should get speeds somewhere in the range of your wired connection.
That's assuming that distance is not involved, and you are not having problems with interference.

You can see what performance you are getting on that same wifi menu, if you hold the Option key, then click the wifi menu.
You'll see the hardware address (the MAC address) of your wireless card.
You'll see what channel you are operating, and the RSSI number, and the transmit rate at that time.
The transmit rate would tell you the most. The max for your router should be 150.

The iPhone would be a good test. Check from another room - then test again, close enough to touch the router.
If you still get poor results, power cycle the router (unplug the power, then plug back in, wait for the lights to return to normal, then try the test again)
If there's not much change, check for your broadcast channel - try to change that to a channel that has NO other networks, or at least the weakest signals from other networks on that same channel. You'll need to use a utility that can give you that info about other networks, such as Netspot. It provides a lot of information about every network that your wifi card can see.

What is the distance from your iMac to the Netgear?

If you really don't see much improvement - you should try a different router. Your's is really a low-end router, and your "crowded neighborhood" might be giving it more than it can reliably handle.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 13, 2013)

Delta is correct. If you want to use the trues 5GHz range you must use the 5GHz  wireless channels. If you don't believe me then read the blog post How to: Choose the Right Spectrum for 802.11n Deployments. So the best way to choose the 5GHz channels is just choose the 100s ranges of channels on a 5GHz router. This way you can get the fastest speeds from that router.

Edit: I see you router only does G wireless. If you really want wireless speed  get a router that also has N.

If you have an older device that needs an older 2.4 range then consider getting a dual output wireless router.


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 13, 2013)

Satcomer is not quite correct about your router. It does support N wireless, but not fully. 
From the Netgear WNR1000 user guide:


> IEEE® 802.11 b/g 2.4 GHz with some n features


It SHOULD give you better speed, but may not have the muscle to work at fastest speeds, given your relatively busy neighborhood.
There's also some information about wireless performance in the router's user guide.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 13, 2013)

DeltaMac said:


> Satcomer is not quite correct about your router. It does support N wireless, but not fully.
> From the Netgear WNR1000 user guide:
> 
> It SHOULD give you better speed, but may not have the muscle to work at fastest speeds, given your relatively busy neighborhood.
> There's also some information about wireless performance in the router's user guide.



Delta the key word is "SOME"! That means it can't offer the proper 5 GHz channels to get the true 5GHz speed. It can offer only the 2.4GHz channels pretending they are true 5GHz frequencies. 

So again I urge the OP to get a new dual wireless router. A plus would be a router that has a USB2 port on it that you can stick a cheap external hard drive and have an instant network drive.


----------



## jprupas (Apr 15, 2013)

Ok DeltaMac and Satcomer,

I read your suggestions over and over. 

My IMac is only 20 feet away, through one thin wall in a wood cabinet.  Even when I put my IPhone5 right next to the wireless, I still get the same 10-15mbps.

So, I bought a new NetGear N (WNR3500L N300 Gigabit Wireless Router)
http://www.amazon.com/Netgear-WNR3500L-Gigabit-Wireless-Router/dp/B002RYYZZS

Here are my stats from the Wireless connection you were talking about. I don't know how to get it is 5mhz mode, it keeps showing 2.4 on the airport card info: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v671/cessnaflyer123/photo-3_zpse2369e6f.jpg

New Netgear router settings:http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v671/cessnaflyer123/Untitled_zpse4ec25e3.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v671/cessnaflyer123/Untitled2_zps75ee704f.jpg

Here is the iMac on wifi connection (0.42mbps but only 2.4ghz): http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v671/cessnaflyer123/photo2-5-1_zps3bd3e9c4.jpg

Here is the NEtSpot info: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v671/cessnaflyer123/Untitlehhd_zps56593fcb.jpg


I only have my IMac, iPhone 5 and MacBook Pro attached. The ethernet cable gets sustained 43-54mbps. 

*I have gotten a few glimpses of 43mpbs on the IMac via wireless, but now it has dropped down to 0.54mbs download and 9mbs upload.  *

*Why such a change all of a sudden?  The wireless speed is almost worse with the new wireless box?*

Is it possible that the IPhone is dropping down the speeds? How do I get the new NetGear to operate in the 5mhz spectrum or is it not able?


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 15, 2013)

Your new router does not have dual-band capability, hence the 2.4 Ghz is your only choice.

Use one of the net-scanner apps, to check for other networks on your same wireless channel. 
Change your new router to an unused channel (or a channel with other networks on the weakest signals)

Finally - are you certain that the network that YOU are connecting with, is actually YOUR network? I like to personalize the wireless network that I set up, so it's a distinctive name.

Is there ANY other electrical/electronic equipment near your computers, or your wireless router that might cause interference?
This might include microwave ovens, refrigerator, furnace, air conditioner, etc.


----------



## jprupas (Apr 15, 2013)

Grrrr..ok. I thought it was a true 5mhz N router. I can return it. Do you have an N router that you would suggest for less then $100? I like the usb network drive option.

OK, I will scan for a less used channel and try that meanwhile. And compare the results. 

Yes, I'm sure that is my network, but I will change the name just to simply. 

Nope, no other items nearby that I can think of. It's a clear shot between the two, except for a flat screen TV. But even when I put the macbook right next to Netgear router, same slow wifi speed.


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 15, 2013)

And, now two different routers with the same, slow downloads?
Something else is going on, I think.


----------



## jprupas (Apr 15, 2013)

Yep, two different NetGear wireless routers. 

Both MacBook, and IMac have slow wifi speeds. So, it's not the computers. 

Only one other person on channel 7, with a very weak signal. So, can't imagine it's congestion. 

If you know if a better wireless router to try, I happy to give it a shot. The slow speeds are really frustrating.


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 15, 2013)

Did you choose to use the same wireless settings on both routers?

turn OFF security on your network, long enought to see if that makes a difference on your download speeds.
Are you using WPA2 encryption (and not WEP?)

Check in the router to see if OTHER computers are using your network

Try changing the DNS servers that you use, to public servers such as OpenDNS.

try changing the network to N only - or, if N-only, change the router to support both G and N (maybe called compatible)

Perhaps there are other wireless settings that you could try - experiment a little - you can always reset the router to factory settings, if things go wrong with an unusual setting.


----------



## jprupas (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes, PROBLEM RESOLVED. Thanks for everyone's input. 

The KEY was upgrading to a "true" 5 MHZ wifi device/router. 

All that talk of N features is useless unless it is broadcasting at 5mhz. 

I am now seeing 54mbps consistantly on my IMac and 42mbps on my IPhone5. 

So don't trust whatever Mbps the box claims. You can basically cut that into 1/3  or 1/5 to see a true wifi speed. 

I stayed with NetGear because I am familiar with their admin page and bc I have had very little problems with devices disconnecting. But obviously, they have false advertising on the packaging about speed. 

$130 NETGEAR Wireless Router - N900 Dual Band Gigabit (WNDR4500

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005KG44V0/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## SGilbert (Apr 18, 2013)

Good choice!  I've had the Netgear WNDR 4500 for about a year now. Excellent unit, no dropouts. A bit big & unsightly, but I'm thrilled with it.


----------



## jprupas (Apr 18, 2013)

SGilbert said:


> Good choice!  I've had the Netgear WNDR 4500 for about a year now. Excellent unit, no dropouts. A bit big & unsightly, but I'm thrilled with it.



It's huge compared to any other wifi unit I've owned. But I usually hide it in the cabinet anyway. 

Now, I have to figure out how to use this USB network drive feature and time machine


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 28, 2013)

Time Machine needs a HFS+ (Mac OS Extended) formatted drive. Plus you need to tell the router to share the drive.

Edit: I did find Netgear for Time Machine PDF that might help you.


----------

